

Nature journal subscription sale (from $10-50) - mikexstudios
http://www.nature.com/content/npg/High_Impact/index.html

======
annomination
If you are wondering about the odd price structure, compare the price and the
2010 impact factor (from Wikipedia):

Nature $36, impact factor 36.1

Nature Biotechnology $31, impact factor 31.1

Nature Cell Biology $19, impact factor 19.4

Nature Chemical Biology $15, impact factor 15.8

Nature Chemistry $17, impact factor 17.9

and the list goes on! at least they round down...

~~~
bbgm
It's amazing how big IF has become over the years. I don't recall a single
discussion in grad school (in the late 90's) where we ever sat down and
discussed the IF of journals we wanted to publish in.

Unfortunately I am not sure all the current altmetrics efforts quite address
the problem either.

